# building cabinet



## cushy24 (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm building a new kitchen base cabinet but i am having trouble finding out what my origina cabinets are made from. i took a pic hope it is clear enough. any help would be great


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

beech?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ply*

Looks like some type of plywood. The inside of the far side looks like there is a seam where the grain does not match.


----------



## Bart Zahn (Jan 15, 2011)

*Red Birch*

I'm pretty sure that is red birch plywood you've go there. Very common with red birch to have variations in color as can be seen on the finished left end, also the tight grain. It's definitely natural finish that has yellowed over time and you may have problems matching color. Tinting finish is not uncommon with issues like this. I have done it many times with good results. Good luck on your project!


----------

